# Sticky  Yamaha NS-AW350W 2-Way Indoor/Outdoor Speakers (Pair, White)



## Reviews Bot

*Yamaha NS-AW350W 2-Way Indoor/Outdoor Speakers (Pair, White)*

*Description:*
Power: Power Handling (Music/Nominal)- 130 Watts/40 Watts. Driver Size: 6.5" High Compliance Poly Propilane mica filled woofer and 1" PEI Dome Tweeter. Frequency Response: 55Hz to 40kHz, ±3dB. Sensitivity: 87dB/2.83 V/m. Impedance: 6 ohms. Acoustic Suspension design, Magnetically shielded for video use, Water-resistant enclosure with metal grill to protect, the speakers from the elements. Other Features include 5-Way binding posts speaker terminals and supplied base and mounting bracket.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Yamaha*EAN*0027108103938*Feature*One pair of 2-way indoor/outdoor speakers
Acoustic-suspension design for clear sound and taut, controlled bass response
130 watts maximum power capacity, 40 watts nominal
6.5-inch high-compliance, polypropylene, mica-filled woofer and 1-inch PEI dome tweeter; magnetically shielded and water resistant
Each speaker measures 7.22 x 13.47 x 8.5 inches (W x H x D)*Item Height*19 inches*Item Length*11 inches*Item Width*22 inches*Label*YAMAHA*Manufacturer*YAMAHA*MPN*NSAW350W*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*10 inches*Package Length*19.3 inches*Package Weight*15 pounds*Package Width*17.4 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*NSAW350W*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*YAMAHA*SKU*YAM-NSAW350W*Studio*YAMAHA*Title*Yamaha NS-AW350W 2-Way Indoor/Outdoor Speakers (Pair, White)*UPC*027108103938*UPCList - UPCListElement*027108103938*Item Weight*12.86 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*NS-AW350W
5869*Model*NSAW350W*Color*White*Warranty*2 years parts and labor


----------

